# Auspost can go and get Fucked!



## jeddog (3/12/14)

I have for about ten years bought from Craftbrewer in Qld and have it sent to me in Vic. I always pay for express post but they have to get a signature. So if Im not home they take it to the local post office which is about a 1km away (if Im lucky) and i pick it up from there after work (if they could be bothered going and getting it for me). If the delivery card states that I can pick up at 9am the next morning but they have its to bad. . But this time they have dropped it off about 45min drive from where i live and Im not allowed to pick it up until tomorrow morning (while Im at work). The load of yeast I have purchaced will be next to buggered. 

SO AUSTPOST YOU CAN GO AND GET FUCKED!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

can you get things delivered to your work? (I would, but can't)


----------



## Batz (3/12/14)

jeddog said:


> I have for about ten years bought from Craftbrewer in Qld and have it sent to me in Vic. I always pay for express post but they have to get a signature. So if Im not home they take it to the local post office which is about a 1km away (if Im lucky) and i pick it up from there after work (if they could be bothered going and getting it for me). If the delivery card states that I can pick up at 9am the next morning but they have its to bad. . But this time they have dropped it off about 45min drive from where i live and Im not allowed to pick it up until tomorrow morning (while Im at work). The load of yeast I have purchaced will be next to buggered.
> 
> SO AUSTPOST YOU CAN GO AND GET FUCKED!!!!!


Mine always goes to the post office, 3 kms away and open between 8.30 and 11.00 am only. I get a card in the mail at 11.30am so always have to collect the following day.

Oh ... I'm quite happy with the service, I think Aus, post does a fine job.


----------



## Adr_0 (3/12/14)

Move out of that cold, windy, dry, bush-fire prone, clifftop sh2thole (and I say that with absolute respect for the beautiful place it is) and move to the greatest state in the country? Or at least to northern NSW - which is basically Queensland anyway.


----------



## Yob (3/12/14)

That's bullshit, get the package's marked with authority to leave and it can be left at your door, leave an esky out with a note, job done.


----------



## 4KingAle (3/12/14)

Yeah....**** you auspost you lazy cranky *****. Get a real job


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/14)

Probably not what you want to hear, but they're probably the most reliable of any freight service I've ever used.

Such a backwards industry.


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/14)

And don't Craftbrewer also offer Fastway?


----------



## sp0rk (3/12/14)

Adr_0 said:


> Or at least to northern NSW - which is basically Queensland anyway.


Agreed, North Coast/Mid North Coast/New England = best area of Aus


----------



## Yob (3/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> And don't Craftbrewer also offer Fastway?


Fastway by name only, they are a shit of a carrier and certainly no good interstate for liquid yeast


----------



## Spiesy (3/12/14)

Yob said:


> Fastway by name only, they are a shit of a carrier and certainly no good interstate for liquid yeast



Agree, mate.

But I would have thought by the OP's topic title, that he was looking for alternatives.


----------



## jeddog (3/12/14)

Yob I have asked for " I authorise this item to be be left at your door. Leave in esky " to be added to delivery coment to no avail. I did have a good postie a while back who got the sack for leaving this that needed signatures. Poor Ron what a bloke...


----------



## jeddog (3/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> Agree, mate.
> 
> But I would have thought by the OP's topic title, that he was looking for alternatives.


Nar just wanted to shit can them


----------



## Bridges (3/12/14)

Yeah stay away from fastway. Maybe someone can impersonate jeddog and pick it up on his behalf first thing tomorrow.
Or give the post office a call early and ask them nicely to put it in the fridge for you. Ask real nice! Maybe even take them a beer when you pick it up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/14)

Most of the post shops are private owned, Auspost just deliver to them.

We use Auspost to deliver our hardware to customers, about a 100 units a month.

So far in 5 months I we have only had about 2 items go missing, so overall Auspost do a damn good job.

If a sig is required to collect it then you have to sign for it, no if's, but's or anything. Thems the rules.

Word of caution, Auspost will not guarantee Express Post to Tasmainia.


----------



## Batz (3/12/14)

Really from when your yeast was produced until when you received it, do you believe it has never missed 24-48 hours in refrigeration?

I think we need to think about that.


----------



## indica86 (3/12/14)

I have bought and used Liquid Yeast.
Express post does not do overnight where I am.
One lot was given to me and that was posted on Tuesday, got to me on Tuesday and was still usable.


----------



## huez (3/12/14)

No parcel lockers near you?


----------



## Bribie G (3/12/14)

Yob said:


> Fastway by name only, they are a shit of a carrier and certainly no good interstate for liquid yeast


Depends where you live. I'm in a wee village on the coast near Taree that nobody has ever heard of (I'd never even heard of it myself until 3 months before I moved here :blink: )

However I get Fastway satchels from Craftbrewer next day, as opposed to often up to three days when I lived on Bribie Island where you could almost see Capalaba with xray vision on a clear day.

I note that my packages get picked up at CB in the late afternoon, zoomed down to Port Macquarie overnight and popped on the local truck at dawn to arrive here at lunchtime.

So it depends where you are on the Fastway distribution map. I'd guess we are on some sort of a fast "spine" as we are only ten minutes off the Pacific Hwy.


----------



## slcmorro (3/12/14)

Wow. Calm down there fella.


----------



## droid (3/12/14)

i work as a contractor for asupost and was corporate back in wa as well

do you have someone in particular that you would like to be told to get f'd? lol

sounds like it is being sent express platinum which requires a signature, get it sent express instead, then the esky option is fine because no sig required...if we cant fit stuff in the letterbox it can be left out of sight in your esky but that will only happen until something goes missing, then you will complain as you should and they will card everything from then on

but

if you have a secure dwelling where no-one can get access to the door or a small letterbox stupid friggin letterbox that wont even take a letter properly....you will always have to pick it up, they try to bring it to you, you are not home, they leave a card and deliver the rest of their articles that's why you cant get it till next morning

I card stuff at 6am in the morning put it on the parcel shelf, take the card out later in the day if I know people work and are not home, if you can talk to the person I would be surprised if they didn't try to accommodate you somehow, I card one lady's parcels to a different LPO because it is easier for her to get to - that wouldn't have happened if she didn't come out and talk to me about it

it's all good, chockies and beer for the postie at Chrissy - yay!


----------



## barls (3/12/14)

ive had the good and bad from them. i had parcels go missing one to be told send them registered and then when i did it still went missing.
i bought a letterbox big enough to fit a dozen magazines in with out needing to be folded and the idiot that delivered it jammed in there and tore half the mag. rang up and complained and go told to get a bigger mail box. i asked for an email address so i could send a pic of it and the mag and ended up with the mag being replaced after they saw the size of it.

saying that the little bloke who delivers our parcels will come through the side gate so they are left on the back step out of the weather and sun.
hes excellent.


----------



## jeddog (3/12/14)

Batz said:


> Really from when your yeast was produced until when you received it, do you believe it has never missed 24-48 hours in refrigeration?
> 
> I think we need to think about that.


No Craftbrewer would not let that happen but I'm paying next day delivery. Let it be delivered or let me pick it up that same day



huez said:


> No parcel lockers near you?


PO Boxes are Over $100 to set up and over $200 a year for the size this drunk needs



slcmorro said:


> Wow. Calm down there fella.


2 and quarter hours and 6 pints later I don't really give a shit. Just needed to vent.


droid said:


> do you have someone in particular that you would like to be told to get f'd? lol


Yes You!! lol


Now I got that off my chest

thanks to all


----------



## droid (3/12/14)

he he excellent

I think it is next day within your network, which is basically within your state, out of state is not next day, tho looking over the site you could think it meant next day

grain and grape send express and put an ice gel pack thing in for wyyest which is good, sending on a Friday would be no good tho as its next business day eh

opt for the no sig and talk to your delivery person maybe

I told a letter box to get f'd the other day, stupid effen thing and there was a little old lady watering her garden that I didn't see, no complaint yet - maybe she understands, we all need to vent


----------



## seamad (3/12/14)

I'm lucky my postie signs for me if I'm not home. Advantage of living in a small community.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/12/14)

jeddog said:


> PO Boxes are Over $100 to set up and over $200 a year for the size this drunk needs


I pay $35 a year for my post box. And if there are parcels you just take the card to the window


----------



## Eagleburger (3/12/14)

Our Auspost girl will deliver to me first in our suburb if I have a parcel coming, cause she knows I leave at 8am and she wouldnt normally get here till 9am. She is awesome.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/14)

jeddog said:


> 2 and quarter hours and 6 pints later I don't really give a shit. Just needed to vent.


I am like that after a kick arsed curry


----------



## chubbytaxman (3/12/14)

I'm with Bribie ....
I order online with Craftbrewer ... tick the box for Fastway (cos it's cheapest) and put a note in to leave at front door if nobody home.
I get notified from Craftbrewer that it has been sent then regular emails from Fastway as to where the parcel is and when I can expect it.

So far nothing but praise for Fastway ... SWMBO has got to know the driver and he now says "Hubby brewing again?" when the parcel lands ... :super:


----------



## yum beer (3/12/14)

pay for 2 ice packs and go normal post.
It takes 3-4 days for an order from craftbrewer to get to me, yeast is still cool, those ice packs hold their temp for a while.


----------



## huez (3/12/14)

jeddog said:


> PO Boxes are Over $100 to set up and over $200 a year for the size this drunk needs


Parcel Lockers are free service, PO Boxes aren't. Some couriers will even deliver to them, main one being star track as auspost owns them. 24hour a day access. I never get parcels sent to my place anymore after numerous blow ups about the carding system, i could have been home all day and i'd still get a card saying i wasnt home


----------



## Neanderthal (3/12/14)

I have had issues, my local post office only has a small holding room so a lot of stuff gets sent to the distrabution point 20ks away open 9-3.

Now everything I purchace I have marked LEAVE FRONT PORCH. I have it in the second line of the address line and before suburb. I have it as my eBay address and it really stands out. Worked well the last 6 months.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

huez said:


> Parcel Lockers are free service, PO Boxes aren't. Some couriers will even deliver to them, main one being star track as auspost owns them. 24hour a day access. I never get parcels sent to my place anymore after numerous blow ups about the carding system, i could have been home all day and i'd still get a card saying i wasnt home


Trouble with parcel lockers is that they can malfunction. I had something sent to me express last Thursday, according to the tracker t made it to the local area by 5am Friday. Finally retrieved the parcel today (wed) after numerous phone calls and discussion with the bloke at the LPO. (Parcel was a vial of yeast)

Having said that, I've got no issues with the actual delivery folk, and generally things get here pretty quickly. There does seem to be some systematic problems where different parts of the operation can't talk to each other. Ie the LPO, delivery, interstate transport, parcel lockers, and customer help line all seem to be separate entities that are incapable of quick communication. So everything runs smoothly until someone/thing fucks up, and from then on it takes days of hasseling to get even a response.


----------



## Blind Dog (3/12/14)

chubbytaxman said:


> I'm with Bribie... :super:


Happy for you both


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/12/14)

Blind Dog said:


> Happy for you both


Yeah hope the kid is normal :blink:


----------



## Spiesy (4/12/14)

Batz said:


> Really from when your yeast was produced until when you received it, do you believe it has never missed 24-48 hours in refrigeration?
> 
> I think we need to think about that.


Both our Wyeast and White Labs yeast arrive cold. We pay a fortune for that to happen (3 days shipping time, packed with lots of ice packs) and I'd imagine all other retailers do the same.

If you really need to think about that, you're better off with thinking about from where you buy your yeast, mate.


----------



## Eagleburger (4/12/14)

Give yeast some credit. They are hardy little fellas.


----------



## Eagleburger (4/12/14)

I am a bit nervous to write this, as I have to parcels with couriers ATM, but have had little luck with couriers. From two week late deliveries with temp sensitive freight to dropping my $3000 coffee machine.


----------



## Batz (4/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> Both our Wyeast and White Labs yeast arrive cold. We pay a fortune for that to happen (3 days shipping time, packed with lots of ice packs) and I'd imagine all other retailers do the same.
> 
> If you really need to think about that, you're better off with thinking about from where you buy your yeast, mate.


I buy mine from either National Home Brew or Craftbrewer, nice to know how they are delivered. My apologizes for thinking about it.


----------



## DU99 (4/12/14)

what annoys me is when they leave the parcel at another post office for pick up.not the one closest to my address...i have a few things from fastaway,go for the leave option without sig.no problems..


----------



## mje1980 (4/12/14)

I like when they leave the card on the porch when you're not home. Then it blows away, so after a week you're wondering if this stuff even got sent. Then find out it's been in the post office for a week down the road. Jam it in the screen door or under the mat FFS. 

Half hearted rant, they do a good job.


----------



## stm (4/12/14)

Even better when they leave the card in your letter box, even when you are home. They can't be bothered walking to the front door.

I've never had a problem with Fastway - okay, once my delivery from Craftbrewer was delayed when Brisbane had those floods a few years ago. But otherwise very fast and reliable.


----------



## droid (4/12/14)

i paid it forward on three occasions today, hopefully with karma, the wheel will come around for someone else, maybe there (if not already) is a world class brew coming on from one of you guys as we speak er write


----------



## manticle (4/12/14)

Most of my experiences with AU post have been pretty positive. Always received the packages I've been expecting, usually left somewhere out of sight and out of weather with ocassional cards when that's not possible.

Only negative experience was with a contractor who used to leave my records on the porch exposed to weather and passers by. When I put in a complaint, he rocked up on my doorstep at 7am to abuse me for complaining. That made me put in a complaint.


----------



## Yob (4/12/14)

DU99 said:


> i have a few things from fastaway,go for the leave option without sig.no problems..


The breaking point for me was a parcel I sent out, collected on a Wednesday morning, come Friday arvo it hadnt been delivered so I rang the company who couldnt get in touch with him, he'd knocked off at 2pm..

All the drivers keep their own time and are under no obligation to deliver promptly, If I send out 4kg of hops to someone I want to know they will get there in a reasonable time frame and in reasonable condition.. Im certain the chump didnt fridge that package over the weekend. Keep in mind, that package was only going *15 kilometers*.. Id have delivered it myself if Id have known.

Im pretty anal about making sure packages dont get sent if they are going to be sitting about in a truck / delivery centre all weekend.

***** Fastway*.

Aus post do a pretty reasonable job IMO


----------



## vykuza (4/12/14)

We must be lucky with Fastway in Sydney - the guy I deal with is a pro, and with all the orders I've shipped I've only had one customer say it didn't arrive same day. 

Austpost is definitely more hit and miss - I had a spate of parcels sent express that took a few days. I worked out it was a problem with my LPO not sorting them correctly (the express parcels were going in the regular post bags in the back office) so I had words with each staff member there as I was served by them and got a roll of Express Post tape from behind the counter I wrap around all the post bags we use. Had very little problem since.


----------



## Spiesy (4/12/14)

Nick R said:


> We must be lucky with Fastway in Sydney - the guy I deal with is a pro, and with all the orders I've shipped I've only had one customer say it didn't arrive same day.


All individual/independent contractors, my good man, so there's every chance you have had good luck. Hopefully he stays in their employ for you.


----------



## Ross (4/12/14)

Hi Jeddog,

Not received an email from you, so replying to this thread.

Your last order didn't have leaving instructions, so Auspost must get a signature. If you give leaving instructions with the order then Auspost should leave, if they don't, then let us know & we'll take action.
I've looked back through your previous orders & on the occasion you gave leaving instructions (last month), the Auspost tracking says the parcel was delivered without signature. 

If you are having issues with Auspost, please let us know, as the last thing we want is a dissatisfied customer.

Cheers Ross/CraftBrewer

P.S. Fastway offer an excellent service to most areas, unfortunately with any franchise operation if there's a bad operator it can reflect on the whole Company. 
Yob, if you put perishable stickers on Fastway parcels they are obligated to prioritise & make the delivery.


----------



## Yob (4/12/14)

I was eventually told this which really only served to infuriate me more, the guy who signed me up knew all this and didn't sort it out for me/them, at the end of the day, not good enough. 

Wasn't my only issue by a long shot and it may just be I had a bad operator. At any rate, screw them, people deserve better service than what they provide, E-go have stunningly picked up the slack 

YMOV


----------



## Grott (4/12/14)

Although Coopers and I are both in Adelaide, I order some product early am yesterday and it was delivered to the door by an Aust Post courier at 1 pm today. Now that's hard to beat. Unfortunately as far as couriers are concerned', in the main excellent but there are the "rough, non caring ones"
Cheers


----------



## Batz (4/12/14)

There seems to be a huge difference depending on where you live. I order from both National Home Brew and Craftbrewer, both I'm sure post out as soon as possible.

To be fair I am out of the_ next day post_ thingy, but if I order yeast from Craftbrewer it normally takes 3 days to arrive here, if I order from National Home Brew (about the same distance away) I receive my order the next day. Now this must be because National Home Brew is to the north of me and Craftbrewer to the south.
I always order express no matter what.

There maybe many more sorting operations from the Brisbane end.

No problems with either of these retailers, both are fantastic. :beerbang: Some are just better for yeasts in my location. 

Batz


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/14)

Batz said:


> There seems to be a huge difference depending on where you live. I order from both National Home Brew and Craftbrewer, both I'm sure post out as soon as possible.
> 
> To be fair I am out of the_ next day post_ thingy, but if I order yeast from Craftbrewer it normally takes 3 days to arrive here, if I order from National Home Brew (about the same distance away) I receive my order the next day. Now this must be because National Home Brew is to the north of me and Craftbrewer to the south.
> I always order express no matter what.
> ...


I get the same thing in Brisbane Batz, every time I've ordered from national it's been at my door the following day. I reckon you're onto something with the sorting operations theory, even though crafty is only 25mins away from me it probably has to go through the busy Brisbane sorting centre first before being dispatched.


----------



## jeddog (4/12/14)

Ross said:


> Hi Jeddog,
> 
> Not received an email from you, so replying to this thread.
> 
> ...


My issue was not at all with Craftbrewer Ross as it is at my local PO the next day. Its Auspost. I gave up on leaving at front door because it never was. Not just deliveries from Craftbrewer.
Also, I am far from a dissatisfied customer. While I got you Ross. A double thumbs up to Kerry who works at Craftbrewer. Best phone manner ever..


----------



## Blind Dog (4/12/14)

Never had an issue with Fastway. Only issue with Auspost was stuff being left at a main post near the airport 35k away rather than at either the local post office just up the road or the main sorting centre which is just a little further. Never got the logic of that one, buts it’s happened more than once


----------



## vykuza (4/12/14)

Spiesy said:


> All individual/independent contractors, my good man, so there's every chance you have had good luck. Hopefully he stays in their employ for you.



True, "my" guy is half the equation. He does the collection from me, they all get to Homebush (I think) around midday and swapsies for the afternoon deliveries. As most afternoon deliveries get where they are supposed to, then I'm glad to see that the system works in Sydney for the most part.

I do note there is no guarantee of same day service - but they often meet the promise of it.


----------



## spog (4/12/14)

Go priority mail,an ex postie who worked in Darwin once told me that the porn dispatched from there was loaded first and any other mail was pushed back ( couple of puns there ).
But I understand retailers getting pissed off with delivery systems as well as contractors not giving a stuff.


----------



## zarniwoop (4/12/14)

I've always had really good service from Aus Post with one exception, one place I lived for about 12 months the contractor didn't believe he had to deliver parcels just cards and then it was up to you to pick it from the post office. (This was told to me by the lady at the PO). He even looked like he wasn't going to give me my parcel when I caught him at the gate one time.


----------



## Maheel (4/12/14)

lol the little asian bloke who is my local auspost parcel guy bangs so hard on the door if he can hear the TV it shakes the house.

he's been coming early AM and he can hear ABC 3 or some other kids show the little one might be watching

somedays i have to yell "i'm taking a crap just leave it at the door"... the whole street must laugh at that....

i appreciate his efforts to make sure it's delivered if he thinks your home


----------



## Maheel (4/12/14)

zarniwoop said:


> I've always had really good service from Aus Post with one exception, one place I lived for about 12 months the contractor didn't believe he had to deliver parcels just cards and then it was up to you to pick it from the post office. (This was told to me by the lady at the PO). He even looked like he wasn't going to give me my parcel when I caught him at the gate one time.


few years back we had some joker like that... think he got the arse and they moved him on


----------



## hotmelt (4/12/14)

Nick R said:


> I do note there is no guarantee of same day service - but they often meet the promise of it.


He must have took mine home with him.He picked it up on a Friday and delivered it Tuesday.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (16/12/14)

No six-pack for our postie this xmas unless he/she lifts their game...sharpish.


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/12/14)

I think the service from Australia Post is alright. Every year we do more and more Christmas shopping online. This year I reckon we have done 80% online. Started Sunday before last, everything came in during last week. Had it all done and dusted and in by last Saturday. At least 7 or 8 different suppliers basically all from Australia. 

Hardest part is we don't get mail delivery so everything has to go to the post office. However the whole town has too so they are open from 6am as that's when they are there, so it works out well for sneaky beer supplies deliveries I get in. Just say they are presents for SHMBO and that's why I can't open them or tell her.


----------



## BottloBill (16/12/14)

Definitely worth checking out the new service they offer. I have just signed upto it, you choose where your packages go ie, residential, business address especially and post offices. I can change delivery arrangements within so many hours and receive sms prompts on whereabouts of my goods. I would rather it be sitting in a post office thats got some kind of air con than it sitting at home in heat. +1 to yobs idea of an esky if you have no other options.


----------



## WitWonder (21/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> No six-pack for our postie this xmas unless he/she lifts their game...sharpish.


To be fair, it's in the vicinity of your mailbox isn't it? Sheesh! 

We're used to piss poor service from the east coast here in Wait Awhile. Last thing I got via Fastway from CB took a week to arrive, and then I had to go and collect it from the depot which was about 45 minute drive. Quicker to get stuff out of the US.


----------



## droid (21/12/14)

those letter boxes are dumb if people don't close the back the mail can go straight back out

Never left mail on the ground tho, a dog took some once...

We used to go to wait a while, warriup, pallinup, my dad's best mate owned the farm at warriup


----------



## spog (22/12/14)

droid said:


> those letter boxes are dumb if people don't close the back the mail can go straight back out
> Never left mail on the ground tho, a dog took some once...
> We used to go to wait a while, warriup, pallinup, my dad's best mate owned the farm at warriup


Your last sentence ? 
Ok,call me dumb.


----------



## droid (23/12/14)

Sorry should have put 
@witwonder in front of the last sentence, wait awhile is a place on the south west coast of WA (where witwonder lives I assume) and warriup and pallinup are beautiful little places around there on the coast. Our school holidays were spent there, amazing to hear on here that a member lives there...that is all


----------



## droid (23/12/14)

@Kumamoto_ken - only one day to go! how's the posties chances looking? I know if I did that I would be expecting nothin

@spog - maybe witwonder was just referring to WA as waitawhile - and for the record, there is no waitawhile beach or any other hidden jem on the south coast, hmm hmm cough so - please disreguard and move along


----------



## droid (24/12/14)

Christmas eve get-up, just finished, hopefully people that have had a bad run will enjoy a better one next year



some of us try - couldn't do this if I wasn't a contractor tho


----------



## Nath151 (24/12/14)

Seen a bloke in yass with same getup great to see Christmas spirit in action


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/12/14)

droid said:


> @Kumamoto_ken - only one day to go! how's the posties chances looking? I know if I did that I would be expecting nothin


Nah, nothing from me this year Droid.

You were right earlier though, it's a shithouse letterbox. SWMBO has been agitating for an upgrade for some time now and miraculously I've been able to keep her at bay while managing to purchase household essentials such as:
- 40l crown urn
- a variety of jerrycans
- grain mill
- fermentation fridge and temp controller
- kegs
- keg fridge, CO2 cylinder and reg
- new SS tap 
etc etc

I've had a good run, long may it last!


----------



## droid (24/12/14)

that is indeed, miraculous! haha

best wishes for Christmas mate


----------



## spog (24/12/14)

droid said:


> @Kumamoto_ken - only one day to go! how's the posties chances looking? I know if I did that I would be expecting nothin
> 
> @spog - maybe witwonder was just referring to WA as waitawhile - and for the record, there is no waitawhile beach or any other hidden jem on the south coast, hmm hmm cough so - please disreguard and move along


Ah,now I understand ,about 150 clicks up the west coast form here near Elliston is a place called No Where Else.
The district council in that area now has the name painted on a large rock because the road signs kept getting stolen.
Sadly I never "acquired " one.


----------



## Mr B (24/12/14)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Nah, nothing from me this year Droid.
> 
> You were right earlier though, it's a shithouse letterbox. SWMBO has been agitating for an upgrade for some time now and miraculously I've been able to keep her at bay while managing to purchase household essentials such as:
> - 40l crown urn
> ...


Heh

We had a bucket on its side letterbox for a while (plastic..)

I made a nice wooden one and put it up, the nice posty left a thank you message - makes all the difference 

Cheers


----------

